# Surprised at track and ties



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

As we start preparing for our move to Colorado, I took up my outdoor layout which had really only been out for maybe 4 years and unfortunately never fully operational. I did check me to realize that track power is NOT the way I want to go next time. But that is not to start up the debate on track vs battery, but just my direction. But what I was really shocked about was the state of the Aristo ties. I know they are no longer around to honor the free replacements, but the majority are in horrible condition. I check eBay and don't see the replacements like I used to. So what is the suggested solutions at this point. This brass track was expensive enough the first time around.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe LGB, Piko and Train-Li ties to be of high quality and UV resistant. All of these are German made. We also carry an American made tie that do not have wood grain detail, but would hold up well in the sun, these are the lowest cost.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainli has american ties in cement style and various colors, but ask about UV protection if using outdoors. They also had plastic rail for storage rail, very light weight compared to brass.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Here’s another source for replacement ties:
http://rldhobbies.com/search.aspx?find=Track+ties


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

mickey said:


> So what is the suggested solutions at this point. This brass track was expensive enough the first time around.


I don't know if it is clear from the replies so far - keep the rails, the expensive part of the track, and just replace the ties.
You just need to make sure the foot of the rail fits into the slots of the tie strip properly and of course the tie strip is of high quality.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Treeman said:


> I believe LGB, Piko and Train-Li ties to be of high quality and UV resistant. All of these are German made. We also carry an American made tie that do not have wood grain detail, but would hold up well in the sun, these are the lowest cost.


Mike, so I 'assume' by mentioning LGB, Piko and Train-Li by name, that they will fit on the Aristo track? Are either 'easier' than the others to slip on or are they all about the same?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

To my knowledge all code 332 brass rail has the same profile. Also, if you alternately notch the web between ties, you can salvage your curved sections.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

mickey said:


> Mike, so I 'assume' by mentioning LGB, Piko and Train-Li by name, that they will fit on the Aristo track? Are either 'easier' than the others to slip on or are they all about the same?


Yes, they will all slide on to the old rail pretty easily

rahttp://www.reindeerpass.com/TrainLI-ProTie-US-Gray-Black-or-Brown-10-Ties-1.aspxil pretty easily.

These are the lowest price, but do not have wood grain detail and need the web cut for flexing.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

AML has inexpensive code 332 tie strips as well. I used them recently to rehab the track on my dad's old railroad. I use AML's code 250 track on my railroad in Colorado, and it seems to hold up well to the environment.

Later,

K


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

So, I guess the full box of Aristo tie strips I found in my cupboard are useless...funny, that; double funny...I already have track from Railcraft, Aristo, and LGB that was installed over 20 years ago that is still in good shape....but then, it was mounted on a solid 2x wood roadbed...I know, that I don't get the sun like New Mexico, or Arizona, but dar gone it, the stuff is still doing the job.
Fred Mills


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The sun seems to be the biggest problem.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I have sun, I'm in S. Az a mile off the road in the Sonoran Desert. In fact I get a lot of sun and there aren't shade trees either. My track has been in the dirt for 6 years and elevated on planks for about another 6 years. I painted my ties 4 years ago, to show different wear and age. My ties still hold my rails in gauge.








I am concerned about my stainless steel rails, they seem to be rusting!


Back to your ties, what's in your water and what chemicals are spread in your garden? 



My track is Aristocraft SS, purchased locally through a hobby shop.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I guess the full box of Aristo tie strips I found in my cupboard are useless.


Au contraire, mon ami. Just do as John did and paint them. A spray of brown primer will protect them from the sun for years. Just wash and dry them thoroughly first, and if possible rough them up with a wire brush (wiped sideways along the grain?)




> I am concerned about my stainless steel rails, they seem to be rusting!


As some wise guy pointed out, they are stain-"less" not stain-"free". Cheap chinese stainless seems to produce rust - you should see my boat.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim Agnew said:


> To my knowledge all code 332 brass rail has the same profile. Also, if you alternately notch the web between ties, you can salvage your curved sections.


I got a box of either 4- or 5-foot diameter curved ties from the bay a while back. All of my curves are 8-foot or more diameter.

I found that to "relax" the tie section, it works better if you just cut the web on the "inside" rail and leave the outter ties intact, rather than alternate the cuts.

Alternating the cuts would be applicable if the ties are made for a straight section and the operator wanted to make either a left of right curve of it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pete Thornton said:


> Au contraire, mon ami. Just do as John did and paint them. A spray of brown primer will protect them from the sun for years. Just wash and dry them thoroughly first, and if possible rough them up with a wire brush (wiped sideways along the grain?)
> 
> 
> As some wise guy pointed out, they are stain-"less" not stain-"free". Cheap chinese stainless seems to produce rust - you should see my boat.





It took a year to stain my rails .... they aren't really rusting


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

As our Aristo ties fail we replace them with Bachmann ties. They have much better UV protection and have held up very well for years, They are also more cost effective than many other sources.

Stan


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a mix of Piko, LGB and Aristo ties on my layout in Southern Arizona. No problems over the past 5 years but I sprayed them all with a commercial grade UV protective sealer as I was putting them down. Most of my track is in direct sunlight.


----------

